# break down hunting bg



## giwtro

After a bit of hiatus from blowgun shooting, I am going to get back into it... The squirrels are becoming a bit too destructive. With that in mind, I want to build a 6ft breakdown .62 cal blowgun for hunting. I know some would say to pony up and buy a cold steel big bore, but I really don't want to drop the cash on one of those right now. So, I am going to attempt to build a two material shooter of pvc lined electrical conduit. I can do the build relatively easily, except that I cannot figure out a way to seamlessly connect the two pieces. I would think that using a threaded coupling for the conduit would provide a rigid connection to hold the two pieces together, but I would need to couple the pvc as well. Any ideas?


----------



## Primeval

Closet rod is .625. 1/2" Conduit is around .687 and it uses special connections. You could enlarged a copper coupler or use pvc to join them.


----------



## Savage Survivor

I know this is a old post but you could just take whatever length steel cut up electrical conduit and use heated half inch pvc to connect them. it may be a tight fit putting them together and taking them off. if so after you could just sand the inside of the 1/2 inch pvc that you heated to act as connectors. depending on the darts some cold steel will fit conduit.


----------

